# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Inverted Z-axis

## 68x13

Hello everyone!
Gathering Chinese Prusa i3 and disappointed fragility design and print quality, gathered his. Of the details taken from the Chinese.
But now I axis Z - upside down. Settings in the software "inverted axis Z" does not help.
Need to get into the firmware? Who knows how to "cure"?

my printer:
01.jpg
02.jpg
04.jpg

----------


## 68x13

I understood - in the firmware have options that set the direction of motion along the axis:
#define INVERT_X_DIR true
#define INVERT_Y_DIR true
#define INVERT_Z_DIR true

true or false determine the direction

----------


## Roxy

Yes...   You can flip the direction of axis movement by changing those #define's.   But make changes carefully.  Check them out with PronterFace and be ready to press the Reset button!    The problem is you also have to have your limit switches #define'd correctly.     So, if you get things to move rationally with PronterFace, you can use the M114 command to verify the limit switches are detecting the end of travel on a given axis.

That is a very nice looking printer!  I wish my printer was made like that.

----------


## 68x13

Thanks for the help!
If I move the node to the other side, I quickly pressed a hand to the limit switch.  :Smile:

----------

